# Mvb vs. Tubes (uvb discussion)



## reptastic (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought it'd be cool for everyone to discuss what type of lamps they use for their herps, as far as uvb. Last year i switched from using using tubes(flourescent reptiglo) to using mvb(reptiglo) and was very happy with the results. Now only did it improve my iguanas color but their appetites also picked up drastically.some times i used one with a tube lamp. Also they last longer,now im curious as to what others use


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2011)

MVB, far superior. They last alot longer, penetrate deeper, and if you get self balasted they also produce heat. My iguana actually has 4 kinds of bulbs. on one basking platform he has a regular incandescent, another he has a MVB, another UV tubes. and along the front of the enclosure he has some regular full spectrum tubes (just to enhance the visible lighting)
I guess i got a little crazy while designing his enclosure...but atleast he has choices. he seems to move between the regular incandescent and the MVB the most.....spoiled little *mumble mumble*


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends. The big lizards all have PowerSuns. I tried the MVB with one of my beardies and she ended up with eye issues. She would glass dance and be pointed straight up into it. So all the little lizards have tube fluorescents. They also get outside basking time each week. The ig has MVB during the winter and lives on my back porch with outdoor basking time during the warmer part of the year. Iguanas are always spoiled.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 5, 2011)

MVB Powersuns all day long. Best light I've ever dealt with in 20+ years of keeping.


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 5, 2011)

id like to add wheres the cheapest to get uvb/heat lamps? petco/petsmart or online? i need about 3 or so bulbs or fluorescents, wheres the best place for me to go?


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 5, 2011)

Online has always worked out well for me. PetCo is RIDICULOUSLY overpriced (nearly double of what you could pay online--no exaggeration).


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 5, 2011)

i tried the megaray company, and after waiting 3 months for a bulb to show up, it burned out after a week or two of use. I had to go through a dispute process to get my money back and they said they'd ship me a replacement.... that was almost 6 months ago. I could never get ahold of their "customer service person" via email or by phone. I'm bummed because i recognize that their bulb (the short time it was burning) did make a huge difference in my animals, but they really need to get things together so people can trust them with giving up their money... :[ 

Now it's just Petsmart and Powersun 100w bulbs :[ for way too much money. I think Powersun is by far the best that most pet stores offer, but they're not as good as the megaray was. AND megaray was cheaper if i remember correctly...

Too bad :/


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 5, 2011)

really? ive tried online i could never find a site that would beat petcos prices just due to the cost of shipping and everything, im actually in the process of trying to get some new heat lights and uvb lights. any suggestions to where i should buy online?


----------



## White_Lotus (Apr 5, 2011)

I use the mega ray mvb bulbs, i'm not a fan of tubes never have been the first time i picked one up i dropped it and it shattered everywhere....talk about a bad omen ya know? My mega ray bulb has lasted 7 months, i'm purchasing a new one after the all ohio reptile show next weekend (big rodent pro order hahaha) powersuns are overpriced, solar glos just dont last like mega ray bulbs either..my personal opinion anywho..

I'm sorry to hear about that issue with mega ray >.< i've been buying from them for a couple years now and i've never had an issue with their bulbs but i guess no company is perfect.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 5, 2011)

petmountain.com is a good start, they have some good deal on mvb bulbs


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 5, 2011)

Pet mountain and reptilesupply.com


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 5, 2011)

Pet Mountain is where i got mines from,they have great prices. Just buy 2 and save on shipping,its free shipping on orders over $60,so you will be saving time,money and be ready when you need to change your bulb.


----------

